# subclass 489



## perthlove (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi,

I have received invitation after few days for subclass 489 and lodged the application online. Now status is in Progress. Can you share with me your experience how long will take to know the final result after this stage? I have done medical checkup. I have attached all documents. many thanks.

Is it always true the processing time is 12months from the date of application? Anyone receive early?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi perthlove -

If you're family sponsored, it will take longer, but I doubt 12 months given what i've been hearing. If you're state sponsored for the 489, I would guess 2-3 months.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nep12 (Feb 20, 2013)

perthlove said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invitation after few days for subclass 489 and lodged the application online. Now status is in Progress. Can you share with me your experience how long will take to know the final result after this stage? I have done medical checkup. I have attached all documents. many thanks.
> 
> Is it always true the processing time is 12months from the date of application? Anyone receive early?


Hi,

I got my family sponsored 489 visa within 2 and half months.


----------



## freerunner1987 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you for your kind reply. 
There are several other issues that concern me regarding this type of visa - 489. I hope you could clarify those for me. 
1. Do we need to have a certain amount of money on our bank account if we have a family there that can guarantee for us. And if we do, how much money do we need to have in order to be eligible for obtaining a visa?
2. Does my partner has to have a job offer from a company or an employer from Australia for this type of visa?
3. Do I have to sit for IELTS also, since I have a BA in English language and literature?
4. Will we have to prove that we are in fact in a relationship, since we are not married? Or it should be easier to apply for a visa when we finally marry? What would be the best solution? And if we have to prove our relationship, how should we do it - by attaching some photos or what...
5. How do we submit an EOI, online - by e-mail or by post? What should we write in it, is there some example how should it look like? Is that where we should send our CVs and personal letter, explaining why do we want to move down there and what do we expect etc. 
6. How do we prove our relationship to our sponsor - which documents should my boyfriend and his family submit?
7. His grandparents live in Melbourne, is it a designated area for this type of visa?
8. If we get refused, do we pay the same amount of money every other time when we apply for a visa and do we get the explanation why we got refused?

Thank you guys all soooo very much, this place has been the only one where I got the answers that I needed and I know that you will help me once again. 

Bye, 
Jasna


----------



## canela2k (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello! My uncle lives in Dubbo since 1973 and will be my sponsor.
I'm from Argentina, I have 36 years of age.
I am a professional librarian, librarian educational institutions and primary school teacher.
My profession is listed CSOL.
I can apply for 489 visa to sponsor family?
I can apply for 190 visa?
Work experience must be post graduation to score points?

I would like your guidance, please
Thank you very much,
Sincerely, Lily


----------



## megvicks (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi Perthlove

I am also considering to apply for 489 family sponsored visa in few days.

What were the timelines for your case?? have you heard anyone else with 489 family sponsored and their timelines.

Regards

Vic


----------



## ravi201 (Jun 20, 2014)

I am ravi kumar From India....i got 489 visa but in a worry to fly and work in regional australia because of fear of finding a job. Can anyone suggest me how 489 aspirants will find a job.I am an Engineer with more than 3 years of EXp.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey =)
me and my partner are planing to apply for 489 as well.
Does anyone know if there are any restrictions of going overseas for a longer periode of time once it is approved?

I am lucky for any advice =)
Thanks Theresa


----------



## BilalGeo (Mar 25, 2015)

*Subclass 489*

Hi,

I am from Pakistan. I have received State invitation from South Australia after few days for subclass 489 and lodged the application online on 29th January 2015. Now status is in Progress. Can you please share your comments that how long this process will take to know the final result after this stage? I am done with medical checkup on 3rd March 2015. Thanks in advance.


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Bilal
Our 489 visa has been granted after 5months or so.. it was pretty quick. We lodged in Feb 2014 and got a reply in July 2014. 
We are now in South Australia since December.


----------



## BilalGeo (Mar 25, 2015)

*489*



island25 said:


> Hi Bilal
> Our 489 visa has been granted after 5months or so.. it was pretty quick. We lodged in Feb 2014 and got a reply in July 2014.
> We are now in South Australia since December.


HI Island, when did you take medical examination test?


----------



## island25 (Oct 9, 2013)

In February 2014,before lodging visa.
We lodge EOI in October 2013 and receive invitation in February 2014.


----------



## remo (Mar 7, 2015)

*Need some Information*



island25 said:


> Hi Bilal
> Our 489 visa has been granted after 5months or so.. it was pretty quick. We lodged in Feb 2014 and got a reply in July 2014.
> We are now in South Australia since December.


Hii island

I will appreciate if you would answer my certain queries. Actually I last week I got invitation for 489 visa from south Australia. Now could you plz tell me the further process for applying for Visa. What documents should I need for my job experience and have you gone through any verification of your documents.

Regards 
Remo


----------



## remo (Mar 7, 2015)

*Information regarding 489 visa*

Hi Mark

I m feeling very lucky to know about this forum where experienced person like you are available to guide. I am very afraid about my process because there are certain issues in it.

Actually Mark three days back I receive invitation for 489 visa and I am confused about the documents that I need to support my experience. Now I have 5.5 years experience and I have Appointment Letter and Experience Letter which I get from Company. What else documents should I need to support my experience.

I would be very thankful if you could suggest me.


----------



## BilalGeo (Mar 25, 2015)

BilalGeo said:


> HI Island, when did you take medical examination test?


when did you medical test?


----------



## remo (Mar 7, 2015)

perthlove said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invitation after few days for subclass 489 and lodged the application online. Now status is in Progress. Can you share with me your experience how long will take to know the final result after this stage? I have done medical checkup. I have attached all documents. many thanks.
> 
> Is it always true the processing time is 12months from the date of application? Anyone receive early?


Hii perthlove.
Have u applied for visa, if yes I have certain questions. Plz revert


----------



## remo (Mar 7, 2015)

BilalGeo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Pakistan. I have received State invitation from South Australia after few days for subclass 489 and lodged the application online on 29th January 2015. Now status is in Progress. Can you please share your comments that how long this process will take to know the final result after this stage? I am done with medical checkup on 3rd March 2015. Thanks in advance.


Hello BilalGeo.

Have u got visa. Plz revert I have certain questions. thanx


----------



## remo (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi frindz....

I have received state invitation and on 2nd Feb I lodged the visa application. I have been told by my consultant that their are chances of my employment verification either on phone call or personal visit. Its a humble request to the members to share their experience.


----------



## BilalGeo (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I have received the following massage on 29 April 2015 from CO,

I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 489).

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department's website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.

Can anyone share me what does it mean? When will be visa issued?


----------



## BilalGeo (Mar 25, 2015)

remo said:


> Hello BilalGeo.
> 
> Have u got visa. Plz revert I have certain questions. thanx


Not got. still waiting and what is your status?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

BilalGeo, it simply means they've almost reached their quota for the year, and it's possible yours will need to wait until the new immigration year (July). But they can't tell you whether or not this will be the case, or when your visa will be processed.

It's a rather useless update really, but I guess they figure it's better than nothing and it's sent to people still waiting for their visa.


----------



## BilalGeo (Mar 25, 2015)

*Subclass 489*



BilalGeo said:


> [I have not got visa presently]


----------



## sumon (Jun 6, 2015)

BilalGeo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Pakistan. I have received State invitation from South Australia after few days for subclass 489 and lodged the application online on 29th January 2015. Now status is in Progress. Can you please share your comments that how long this process will take to know the final result after this stage? I am done with medical checkup on 3rd March 2015. Thanks in advance.


hi
i am from Bangladesh.I have applied for 489 visa for NSW on 15th february.My CO was assigned on 10th Aril.I did my PCC on 27 March,15 and medical on 16th April as per CO requirement.I am still waiting for the result.


----------



## Pranavjalpa (Jul 8, 2015)

Have any one got 489 visa recently. As i am also waiting for the sam. plz update


----------



## mehul.dalki (Feb 4, 2015)

one of my friend is having his brother residing in Sydney with PR, can my friend apply under 489 family sponsored visa???

Please help guys,


----------



## Vanan (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Ravi, are you still in Dubbo?


----------



## HWarraich (Oct 30, 2014)

Dear Experts,

I would like to know about 489 FS visa. Is it mandatory that your sponsor should have been living in the Regional area (for 489 FS visa post codes/area's) for a minimum of 1 year before sponsoring a family member ?

Looking for an expert to comment on this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ppa25 (Jan 15, 2016)

ravi201 said:


> I am ravi kumar From India....i got 489 visa but in a worry to fly and work in regional australia because of fear of finding a job. Can anyone suggest me how 489 aspirants will find a job.I am an Engineer with more than 3 years of EXp.


Ravi, I am in a similar situation like yours.
I have a 489 invite from Tasmania but I am scared to apply.
Please tell if you were able to find a job and how?


----------



## BadihBarakat (Aug 26, 2016)

*When should I have the Employment Offer for a subclass 489 visa*

Hi,
I am in the process for applying for a Visa subclass 489 and I have completed the assessment and the English test scoring. I am a Software Developer and I have acquired 60 points. My choice of regions are SA / VIC / TAS.
What I want to know is the following: should search for a job and obtain an Employment Offer before applying for the EOI or after getting the EOI? and how long do I have after receiving the EOI and before applying for the visa in case I need to search for a job after receiving the EOI?

All useful information and details are appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## BadihBarakat (Aug 26, 2016)

BadihBarakat said:


> Hi,
> I am in the process for applying for a Visa subclass 489 and I have completed the assessment and the English test scoring. I am a Software Developer and I have acquired 60 points. My choice of regions are SA / VIC / TAS.
> What I want to know is the following: should search for a job and obtain an Employment Offer before applying for the EOI or after getting the EOI? and how long do I have after receiving the EOI and before applying for the visa in case I need to search for a job after receiving the EOI?
> 
> ...


Apparently, the employment offer is a must these days when applying for EOI and visa.


----------



## purirajesh (Apr 28, 2017)

*489 visa grant timeline ??*

Hi Mark,
What is the 489 NT SS visa grant time after submitting PCC and medicals as well, in 2017???


----------



## Prashantjoshi (Aug 18, 2017)

ppa25 said:


> ravi201 said:
> 
> 
> > I am ravi kumar From India....i got 489 visa but in a worry to fly and work in regional australia because of fear of finding a job. Can anyone suggest me how 489 aspirants will find a job.I am an Engineer with more than 3 years of EXp.
> ...


Hii Ravi,

Can i know approximate how manty months taken tasmania to give you 489 invitation to apply after submission of EOI?


----------

